#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [資料] 『徵角』青獸偶像劇第一季 =狼之樂園=

## 奇比斯克

這個嘛~~由於基於過去曾想像過狼之樂園的故事，腦中不斷有著偶像劇的靈感和畫面，所以想號召有意願來拍戲的狼版獸們
雖然腦中都只是劇情大綱的故事內容但沒有角色(其實已經想好後面的第二季到第四季了)，因為有獸的支持鼓勵我去寫
使本劇『狼之樂園』優質青獸偶像劇不再只是空想~，相信在聊天室已經透漏了一些資訊給大家知道了，首先從第一季開始寫吧

第一季 狼之樂園
第二季 狼之樂園2 龍族現身
第三季 龍族聯盟 時空の權杖
第四季 龍族聯盟2 海牙一族
第五季 狼之樂園3 貓族崛起


第一季，狼之樂園，角色人數大約10~15左右，目前已有三隻獸加入拍戲(狼王和小獥是一定要出現的)，此青獸偶像劇為普通級，最高只能限定到保護級(含有血腥內容)，當然本龍也打算編寫片頭片尾曲，也請大家多多獻上好聽的句子或好詞囉，那麼第一季的故事內容如下~


要拍戲的獸請填寫以下資料，獸魂指數依本龍視劇情情況規劃而定
獸名：
獸族（種族）：
性別：
屬性/系：
技能：
武器：（有的就寫）
角色裡的個性：

----------


## 咖啡

獸名：夕華雪
種族：肉食羊
性別：公
屬性/系：水(?
技能：
1.以眼睛操控別人的意識
2.能和植物溝通的能力
3.傀儡術:用一種隱形的韌絲擺布別人的身體
武器：絲線
個性:
身高148公分，身材纖細，雪白的毛，脖子上有粉色絲帶和玉做的令牌
平時個性好相處，但其實有相當腹黑的一面，城府深
自尊心高，倔將，常常不聽勸告一心想完成自己想做的事

----------


## 斯冰菊

獸名：斯冰菊
獸族（種族）：北極狼
性別：公
屬性/系：凍屬性/冰(凍)系
技能：絕對零度凍笑話──一旦使用此技能，能使全球回復到冰河期！！！平常使用時以10的次方分之一為單位衡量能量。
武器：沒有，倘若魔法失效，以爪子與獠牙攻擊。
角色裡的個性：愛耍凍又樂天，相信個狼一定會成功！！！ :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 白拓

獸名：白拓
獸族（種族）：狼
性別：雄性
屬性/系：空間系
技能：絕對領域，可以自由地創造，毀滅，操縱空間，最強能抹去萬物的因果點。此外能力發動時間只有10秒，萬一超過有極大機率暴斃死亡
武器：無
角色裡的個性：喜歡照著自己的感覺走，不受拘束自由自在

奇比加油啦OwO

----------


## tobyhokh

獸名： 托比
獸族（種族）： 灰狼 (狼族與狼人友好聯盟成員)
性別： 公
屬性/系： 主要是電。(不過無特別事發生時，不會出現屬性。)
技能： 一說某獸，某獸便到！(？)、極速情報回覆。
武器：（有的就寫）要看是什麼獸態︰如果是狼的話，是不用武器的。但如果是狼人的話，則有時會用槍。(喜歡用M16自動步槍和曲尺手槍)
角色裡的個性： 喜歡和別獸交朋友，喜歡自由，有時做事時可能會太衝動，但大多時間都是冷靜的。

----------


## 狼の寂

獸名：銀月.凱狄爾斯

獸族（種族）：狼(擁有特殊力量)

性別： 雄性

屬性/系：冰屬性

技能：能夠凍結一切萬物,能夠用冰製造出任意物品,超快速再生

武器（有的就寫）：自己用冰所打造的武器,主要是刀(武士刀那種的)與弓

角色裡的個性：看似冷酷但其實對於友好的對象很熱情，非常孤傲(?

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

獸名：蘭陵柳
獸族（種族）：兔
性別：♂
屬性/系：精神（幻術）
技能：蕩懷錶、打響指、眼睛瞪等就能發動的催眠術等各類幻術，開啟后機動力飆升的「脫兔狀態」，魅力能讓粗野的BOSS都恭恭敬敬的紳士禮儀
武器：用以施術的懷錶、一對老式燧發手槍、能當火繩槍用的文明杖（這些槍打出的彈丸都能附魔）
角色裡的個性：無論是看上去還是交際中都顯得非常彬彬有禮充滿紳士風度，讓人不自覺的以禮相待，而在熟人面前卻是個腹黑城府、幽默搞怪、滿嘴跑冷笑話和糟糕話題，又熱情奔放富有生活情趣的鄰家小哥

如果劇情有條件的話可以當個有著作為小BOSS的輝煌黑歷史（？）洗白後做了某世家子的執事管家兼心輔師關鍵時刻給主角團隊以指點在最終BOSS戰光榮犧牲的重要NPC嗎？~~（你這一長串要求連個標點符號都沒有會讓奇比很為難的喂）

----------


## 萊洛克

獸名：雷克斯
獸族（種族）：狼(狼跟人的混種)
性別：雄
屬性/系：風屬性
技能：彈幕(像前方錐形範圍發射子彈。PS:不會傷害隊友!)、致命爪擊
武器：雙手槍(帶有魔法的子彈)、爪子
角色裡的個性：朋友有難會出手相救、熱情奔放、勇於表現自己。

----------


## 奇比斯克

大家多爪下留情啊QAQ，一些技能如果太複雜或是太作弊，劇本會很難寫的，技能簡單易懂就好，而且狼王白牙的技能就是巨大化肉球和無限段攻擊 獸魂指數35000而已，多多包涵爪下留情啊，多一些與人類戰鬥的精采好戲。

----------


## 灰灰雪依

獸名：雪伊
獸族（種族）：由狼族變成犬族(太過溫柔)
性別：公
屬性/系：空氣(操縱空氣的流向)
技能：1.Protetion：這是被動技能, 隨時都會在身邊附著一層泡泡薄膜, 並且
                         依照地心引力的意思, 將所有惡意的攻擊向外反彈(比地
                         球重10倍的地心引力, 此引力是向外放射的)
        2.RINGU   ：製造出一個直徑1000公尺的泡泡, 在這一層泡泡裡面的話
                        可以指定一個敵人變成地心(讓空氣流向他), 此流動速度也
                        是地心引力的10倍, 所有攻擊對會對敵人造成10倍的傷害
        3.Solid     ：將泡泡塑造成自己想要的形狀, 並且將泡泡連空氣一起實質
                        化, 可以用此製造出各式各樣的武器
武器：無 
角色裡的個性：會聽從命令, 不會有善自行動的狀況出現, 但如果他認為這件事
                  比命令重要, 他會違反命令去做這件事情, 有點天然.是傲嬌, 很
                  重視朋友, 把朋友看得比自己還重要, 不好的時候會嘟嘴不說話
                  非常愛玩, 很喜歡吃甜食

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

姓名:特朗格‧修列
種族:狐獸人
性別:雄
身高:167
體重:56
毛色：黑，鼻吻部是白色，前額也有著三瓣蓮花花瓣形狀的白毛區域，眼睛上緣是像是圓點的白毛，遠看像是眉毛(實際上眉毛是黑色的)
瞳色：紫紅色，瞳孔為一字型(橫)
愛好：鮮血、哀號、恐懼、憎恨、憤怒、戰爭、死寂
個性：陰狠毒辣
厭惡：善良、光、寧和、花朵
衣著配色：黑色基底的法袍，用人血浸泡過的金線紋飾能強化咒術的符文，所有的衣物都用骨灰加持過，就算沒有靈感力的人都可以直接看到身上環繞著無數被他控制的怨靈。
嗜好：喜歡用手指著別人的鼻子說話，私底下喜歡光著腳掌在沙灘行走，但是不喜歡真正的海。

角色演出示範：
輝夜：天劫扶魂？不可能，這是比三屍腐命法更早失傳的咒法，你究竟是從哪些地方得知這些法術的？

特朗格把小黑球握緊的同時，蒼也感到錐心刺骨的劇痛。特朗格：「不知道，喲。」明顯的拒絕。 

蒼：嗚！你……你究竟對我做了什麽？劇痛之下，蒼狼悶哼一聲，正想上前去拿黑刀時，便看見自己原本強壯結實的手臂變得老瘦如柴，全身上下的關節酸麻疼痛，讓他想站都站不起來。對他來說，各式各樣的魔法他都見識過，但他還是第一次碰到這種如此可怕的邪法。 

特朗格：很清楚阿，我是讓你救這老頭呢，雖然說三尸腐命有五天的期限，但那也是對一班成年男性來說的…… 黑狐把鑲有神器的黑珠子收入懷中，繼續笑道：「不過依他的壽命，只能支持一天。」

特朗格：「如果要解除他身上的咒語，那他就只要在今天內把你的人頭砍下來，飲用你的腦汁就能解除三尸腐命了，保證是一點後遺症也沒有。」

輝夜：你這混帳！魔法遺物真的對你有這麼大的吸引力嗎？灰狼儘管神色痛苦，但仍然凶狠地咒罵道，

特朗格：「至於你身上的天劫伏魂，老頭也說過，那是比三尸腐命更早失傳的法術，所以請好好地把老頭殺死吧，如果五天內你沒有殺死他，取回這顆石子，那你喪失的壽命也沒有誰能幫你取回啦。」

特朗格：「哈哈哈……我說過，這是教宗大人需要的物品，並不是我自己想要的喲，我不過是……」黑狐一個彈指，剛才倒下的腐尸們又站了起來。「用我自己的方式，把事情做一個完美的，結果。」
（後面還有 不過這只是一段示範 給主筆參考看看）

----------


## 仴小維仴

獸名：小維

獸族（種族）：白狼

性別：公的

屬性/系：主肉搏 副空間

技能：召喚*孤獨空間，可以對一個地方召喚出孤獨空間，或者把獸.物體之類的傳送到空間裡，在裡面是黑暗的空間，甚麼東西都沒有
不過通常都是拿來當作決鬥的地方，不受其他獸干擾 (非傷害技能)

武器：雙爪就是武器OAO!

角色裡的個性：聽説你會幫我決定>W<

----------


## 極風

獸名：極風
獸族（種族）：黑狼
性別：雄
屬性/系：炎屬性/炎系
技能：
極焰炸裂:將巨斧點燃朝目標砍去
炎翼噴射:讓全身燃起火焰，像火箭一樣飛翔
炎輪環:轉動燃燒的巨斧，將環形火焰朝目標丟出
武器：長柄雙手巨斧
角色裡的個性：熱情但喜歡裝安靜，對於討厭的話會無意中略過

----------


## Black．Tsai

獸名：神韻音狼(薩德雷爾)
性別：公
技能：音樂系攻擊(如:音爆，音震，音波，還有各種樂奏)
可以有不同的效果
物理效果:
炸裂:以大量的體力做為代價，瞬間釋放出強大的音波，產生毀滅性的衝擊力，但是它是最沒效率技能之一
蓬鬆:用音震將被壓縮的東西變得鬆軟(如泥沙)
震盪:用震波使物體產生震動的效果，強烈一點甚至可以用特殊的方法推動遠方的東西

衝擊:直接利用身邊的東西扔擲，給予對方傷害或甚至造成擊倒的效果

特殊效果:
在使用樂奏技能時，可以用不同的旋律使接收者或施術者產生某種力量或狀態
像是暈眩，高昂，失控混亂，昏迷之類的效果


武器：
平時的武器是飄浮在自已身邊的音球，沒甚麼特別的能量，就是可以產生音樂系的力量或是拿來丟(?)
音球的數量可以增加或減少，但平時大概只有二到三個會飄浮，最少至少會有一顆(音球是以分裂或是結合的方式增減)
如果全部消失的話，那就表示音狼的能量已經消耗殆盡

除了音球以外，音狼可以拿的武器種類非常繁多，尤其是棍類和劍類，基本上在近戰體術上有一定程度的水準
雖然可能比不上真正的大師


角色個性：
沉默寡言，不愛出現在別人的面前，平時隱居著在自我修行，因為對於聲音有著強大的靈敏度，可以在千里之外
就聽見各種聲音，加上他有著過人的判斷能力，時常會在重要的時刻出現。

----------


## 夜落白櫻

獸名:白音
性別:公~(謎:這還用說嘛~)
種族:我是蝙蝠來是狼呢?(謎:你是狼啦!)
屬性:輪迴系
技能:
無限輪迴:將對手的靈魂化為一個圈狀取出(但不會死，可以用來拷問)，但如果靈魂圈被破壞掉，那隻獸就會死掉
無限噬食:召喚狼鬼噬食敵人的靈魂
(謎:你只有這2招喔= =)
武器:心靈之眼(就是眼睛)，心之手套
角色個性:沉默寡言，其實個性很熱血

----------


## 悠輝夜

獸名：悠輝夜
獸族（種族）：狼
性別：公
屬性/系：風
技能：1.以風進行快速移動
2.利用飄忽的身影混淆敵人
3.凝結風力成箭矢
4.刮起暴風
武器：（有的就寫）反曲弓
角色裡的個性：有點孤僻，小傲嬌

----------


## 耍酷豪狼

獸名:耍酷豪狼(角色名稱設定為:皮斯亞•頓提斯)
獸族:狼
性別:雄獸
身高:189(略)
體重:55(略)
毛色:頭髮金色、手臂白毛、尾尖是淡粉紅[充滿靈氣]、黑色尾巴、身體毛色古銅色
瞳色：藍色瞳色，在夜間發淡綠光，呈十字型瞳孔
著裝：手腕、脖子、尾巴鎖著鐵鍊是從小被人類馴養凌虐寵物證明，之後逃到狼樂脖子上鎖鏈解開但習慣有項圈的包住就用紅色領巾圍住，穿著亞麻製的褌
愛好：花草、自然的體香(獸性荷爾蒙)、團體意識(心靈同在)、沖澡玩水
個性：幽默、喜歡自我解嘲，但是有時會搞自閉(只有看到人類戰爭場面時完全不理獸講話)
厭惡：不能信任的人類以及違背獸群意識而進行攻擊我方同類(因此也厭惡自己)、彈藥的煙硝味
嗜好：每天三不五時會去瀑布淋浴，理毛完會噴點雄性賀爾蒙香水(狼毛牌)
屬性:不明(特殊技能:空間)
技能:
1.無我獨尊:自身或我隊團體之以外的敵人從自身放出無形一道屏障(在水中可排除水分可以呼吸，即便是水中也能輕鬆戰鬥)，排擠出攻擊與敵人近身攻擊。
2.迴力鏢:敵方攻擊我方時，伸手釋出空間異區(黃色帷幕)吸收對方所有攻擊；吸收子彈、大砲，
並在敵方周圍出現剛才的空間異區轉移目標敵方身後，發射排放敵方所發動所有攻擊(如機關槍，大砲)。
但是有不能發動的條件:如果是近身肉體攻擊(小刀進擊)，不能製造空間反而會被破壞該空間。
3.無盡•死亡之握[發動限定:情緒極憤怒至失控攻擊敵方，或進入自我黑化敵我不分攻擊。眼睛變成黃色]:當回憶記憶中有黑暗的想法出現時，
進行我方為敵的內鬥攻擊；已巨變的大爪將隊友壓制在地上，隨後被狼王制服由醫護師洗去記憶，封印了力量。(第二章出現此情節)
之後面對人類無情的肆虐力量又在此發動在無形的的空間伸出一隻狼爪(只有本狼能看見這隻自身半透明紅色惡魔狼爪)，
範圍由一個人類能捏死的大小又延伸變巨大的狼爪概括敵人範圍進行橫掃。效果:此時半透明巨爪與本狼動作一致。)
狼爪往由對方上方拍下去行動壓制，把對方握起來活活捏成肉醬。[面對人類最殘酷的最強死招]

----------


## 凔藍

獸名：凔藍
獸族（種族）：龍族(如果可以就機器龍
性別：雄性
屬性/系：風吧(?
技能：四元素無視:將火,風,土,水屬性技能無效化但使用時自己無法進行攻擊
            風之拂:操縱周圍的風攻擊對方,攻擊範圍若縮小至一個點則連金屬都能穿透
            制裁之力:將別獸的攻擊威力,速度…等提升為原本的兩倍(此能力無法用在自己身上)
武器：無
角色裡的個性：有點自卑

如果還有要修改的地方再請奇比跟敝龍說喔0w0

----------


## 奇比斯克

恭喜小凔藍搶"狼之樂園2 龍族現身" 青獸第二季的頭香~ ^U^
龍族第一隻 (拍掌

----------


## 雷澤龍也

獸名：雷澤 龍也
獸族（種族）：東方龍 四爪藍鱗青龍
性別：雄性
屬性/系：風、水、雷三合一
技能：風~水~雷的自然性技能~操縱天氣在水裡能操控水成任何行物:如海嘯~海龍捲
武器：（有的就寫）
角色裡的個性：平常以獸人或是全獸型態交叉出現~有著藍色背鰭~全獸體長25公尺獸人身高約250CM
個性外表看似威武其實內心有點怯懦自尊心高~蠻自我中心的且腦袋有點遲鈍常不知道自己再做什麼，喜歡海洋
大部份的時候都呆在熱帶或是亞熱帶富饒海域偶爾會在天空飛翔
不喜歡團體行動多半獨自一龍
我在東方龍族裡的地位算中低 無名小龍一隻

----------


## 小藍龍

把拔再寫小說了阿~
那我也來報報看囉~0w0

獸名：小藍龍
獸族（種族）：龍
性別：男
屬性/系：普通系
技能：無
武器：（有的就寫）:用鋼鐵做的機器龍(坐在裡面操縱), 機器龍有許多詐彈
角色裡的個性：愛玩, 不常表現出認真的態度

----------


## xFly

獸名：嵐‧飛(前面是姓後面是名~)
獸族（種族）：龍
性別：公的~
屬性/系：火/風
技能：狂嵐爆炎 (噴出火焰包圍自己之後高速衝撞對方)
武器：噴火就夠了(?
角色裡的個性：平時很單純溫和 但生氣時破壞力無法想像的高(?

----------


## 吉克

獸名：哈特
獸族（種族）：魔化狼獸人
毛色:黑色和鮮紅色的紋身
身高:178
性別：雄性
屬性/系：被魔化的黑色火燄
技能：運用黑火吸收能量或力道(常被誤以為力氣大)
    用爪子射出刃氣(準確度不高,因為射出後會以漩渦式亂飄)
武器：爪子
角色裡的個性：善良.受重傷會暴走,對痛苦掙扎的對手容易心軟(暴走例外)

----------


## 小狼 虎哉

小虎也來參與~
獸名：小狼虎哉(小虎)
獸族（種族）：虎獸人(黃毛黑紋)
性別：雄性
屬性/系：雷系
技能：空間跳躍-丟出有特殊符咒的匕首，可傳送到該位置
蒼雷一閃-揮動武器釋出一道帶電的劍氣
武器：（有的就寫）兩把有特殊符咒的小刀
腰上有許多刻上特殊符咒的匕首
角色裡的個性：陽光溫柔開朗，很喜歡黏著小悠

----------


## 無名龍

獸名：御誠
獸族（種族）：龍人(可變為人形,偽裝用@@!)
性別：雄
屬性/系：時(時間)
技能：特定狀況能看見未來10秒~1分鐘(無技能,但進戰能力強,發動技能時眼睛瞳孔會放大)
武器：能拿的就是武器!!!
角色裡的個性：喜歡做吃的東西,不多話,默默地做自己的事,看到雌龍會閃(會害羞&害怕@@!)
脖子上有個菱形結晶,那是爸媽的最後遺物,誰碰到那個誰倒楣(那就像開關,一碰到你就知道了@@!)
名子由來,由爺爺改名,原本名子較龍.御衛,後來因為他爸(人類法師)媽(黑龍族@@!)發生不幸的事情後,為了躲避某族追殺而改名為御誠
也因為發生那事情後變得沉默寡文,某天狼王和小獥經過一個攤販.....(以上請自序@@?!?)

----------


## 卡斯特

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    獸名:卡斯特
獸族(種族):狼，天火族(已經消失的一族，好像只剩我一個了)
性別:公的
長像:銀灰色，在月光下會變成銀色，脖子上有一條項鍊串著某幻獸的一個爪子;會變成人類，但有狼尾巴，無法變成獸人，只有在滿月的時候才會變成獸人(有自我意識，能力變強)月全蝕時也會變成獸人，但無自我意識，恢復時，不知道自己做了什麼。
屬性/系:火系
技能:自我燃燒(自燃，向敵人衝去)，烈火爪。
武器:狼時爪和牙，人時爪子手套(少數時候用弓箭:天隼弓)
個性:冷漠，但對朋友熱情，會為朋友赴湯蹈火，不喜歡人類，但不會主動攻擊人類，就算攻擊了，也不會用傷他(只要知道他不是邪惡的)，不會在任何人/獸面前用火攻，只會用物攻，除非逼不得已，討厭帶項圈(誰敢強迫我帶誰就完了)。    
    


請跳過我，第三次徵角會重寫新的內容，有事情可以問我
再次謝謝

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

目前已經有23頭獸報名囉，
主筆請自己斟酌是否截止徵角喲，
另外，請給予角色者多與主筆交流，
增進創作編寫之情趣，
創作路上有你陪伴，作家不孤單。

----------

